# Best Transfer Tape that won't melt or pull glitter from vinyl



## lmstepp (Jun 21, 2016)

So we are new to the t-shirt business and I've been working on a glitter vinyl outlined in rhinestones.

I purchased the Transfer tape from Stahl's for Rhinestones and followed the directions to a t. However, The transfer tape was directly over the oracle glitter vinyl......after allowing it to cool - it pulled up the glitter.

What did I do wrong? The rhinestone transfer tape was so tremendously sticky and I had to really pull it off once it was cool.

I'm thinking it was more of an issue with the transfer tape as I've watched video after video and didn't see anyone pulling as hard as I had to.

Any recommendation is greatly appreciated! We want to focus on rhinestones and glitter but not going to well at the moment.

Thanks!


----------



## lifestar (Mar 18, 2007)

Hi Lisa,

Feel free to ask questions as we do this process too. Depending on the design, have you tried doing the rhinestones first then setting the glitter vinyl after- two steps? Also there is low tac and high tac rhinestone transfer paper. Using the low tac would help. If you are pressing both the rhinestones and the glitter at the same time, keep in mind that the rhinestones can take the longer press, the vinyl is a bit more delicate and needs less press time. So maybe use less pressure, less press time, let cool for 30 seconds, take the transfer paper off, cover if needed. We don't cover but whatever you prefer.


----------



## lmstepp (Jun 21, 2016)

Thank you very much for the comment! We did the glitter first and then the rhinestones. I must have high tac because it was so hard to pull off. I did notice the manufacturer did not mention low or high.

Is there a trick to try and keep long straight lines straight with the rhinestones? Or is it just practice?


----------



## lifestar (Mar 18, 2007)

Do you mean lining up the designs when heat pressing? or when actually creating the designs in vinyl and rhinestone format?

We have software to create designs for both the vinyl and the rhinestones- and our rhinestone transfers are created by a CAMS rhinestone machine. So the machine and software do the work to create the dimensions .... we are able to create the design dimensions to work together. Does this make sense? 

If you can provide more details as to your process, happy to answer questions.


----------



## lmstepp (Jun 21, 2016)

I created the vinyl cut with SCAL and Cricut explore. I then used sticky flock to create the rhinestone template. The Rhinestones shifted just a tad when I put down the transfer tape. Maybe just beginners luck with not putting down enough pressure and ensuring no movement of the tape.

I think the learning curve is getting to us, LOL! Software, equipment. It didn't help that we started with a very difficult large design as the first rhinestone project.


----------



## lifestar (Mar 18, 2007)

Definitely practice, practice, practice. Maybe do a few smaller designs to use as your own tshirts until you get it down. Try not to be discouraged... glitter vinyl and rhinestones are a really popular request.. not to mention gorgeous and sparkly! You just need to find a process that works for you, over and over. 

Look for some low tac paper... think that will help. Here if you have more questions.


----------

